# Android phone has stopped receiving text from only one person.



## skrzacik0 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi,

I have a strange problem. My Android phone has stopped receiving text messages from only one person. Everything was working all right until a few days ago when I didn't receive a text from a friend. The friend has an iPhone and he even turned off iMessages (what I don't think so was an issues as like I said before he had it turn on when we were texting). I restarted a phone, did an update, nothing helped. Any idea what can it be? How to solve the problem? I pretty much can receive text messages from other people without a problem.

Thanks!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You could try going to settings > apps > all > messaging and force stop and clear data/cache.
then shut down and restart and see if clearing cache helps.


----------



## skrzacik0 (Jul 11, 2014)

Does it delete all my messages as well? As I would rather to keep them.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Then move them to the sd card or your computer just to be safe.


----------



## cgc018 (Jan 22, 2012)

It sounds more like you may have accidentally blocked that person from contacting your phone. Try looking at your blocked callers list and see if your friend is listed there. How to block unwanted calls & text messages on Android | Droid Lessons


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That is a fair possibility.
cgc018 Can I ask you to fix your OS details as all it say's is windows,not which version it would be really helpful when you ask for help yourself. Thanks


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Most likely the problem is on the iphone not your andriod phone. See the following. Though you said they turned off imessage, see if they did the following steps

iOS: Deactivating iMessage


----------

